# Need to know the Fastest Wifi6 router



## gadgetgeek (Nov 12, 2019)

Dear all,

Need to know the Fastest Wifi6 router.

I  am looking for Asus RT-AX88U AX6000 as it has download manger which no one has, but need to know which are others routers beat this router.

1.TP-Link WiFi 6 AX6000

2.NETGEAR Nighthawk AX8 8-Stream AX6000 WiFi Router, Wi-Fi 6 (RAX80)

Kindly advise.

Thanks!


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 12, 2019)

gadgetgeek said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Need to know the Fastest Wifi6 router.
> 
> ...


Fastest for what exactly? CPU speed, WAN speed, LAN speed, Wi-Fi speed (2.4GHz or 5GHz)?

Personally I wouldn't get any first generation 802.11ax routers, as they're all missing features that the manufacturers have "promised" will come via firmware updates, but no-one has guaranteed those features will actually come and so far, to my knowledge, no-one has released these additional features.
On top of that, if you read reviews at the link below, you'll see that most of them are having issues, especially with downlink performance on the 5GHz band, regardless of the client.

I'd suggest you read this, no TP-Link, but the RT-AX88U, RAX80 and RAX120 are all tested, as well as the GT-AX11000 and the RAX40.
https://www.smallnetbuilder.com/wir...-fi-6-performance-roundup-five-routers-tested


----------



## gadgetgeek (Nov 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Fastest for what exactly? CPU speed, WAN speed, LAN speed, Wi-Fi speed (2.4GHz or 5GHz)?
> 
> Personally I wouldn't get any first generation 802.11ax routers, as they're all missing features that the manufacturers have "promised" will come via firmware updates, but no-one has guaranteed those features will actually come and so far, to my knowledge, no-one has released these additional features.
> On top of that, if you read reviews at the link below, you'll see that most of them are having issues, especially with downlink performance on the 5GHz band, regardless of the client.
> ...


My requirement is:

-Wifi Speed on multiple devices to play videos in 1080p
-4K Streaming on my Samsung 4K TV
-Download Manager which I guess only ASUS Router has.

Wifi 6 may be in its first Step but several Motherboards specially AMD's Motherboards have started selling WiFi 6 compatible motherboards.

My AIM is RT-AX88U router, which I guess is good as per your suggestion, isn't it?

Thanks


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 15, 2019)

gadgetgeek said:


> My requirement is:
> 
> -Wifi Speed on multiple devices to play videos in 1080p
> -4K Streaming on my Samsung 4K TV
> ...


Does any of your devices support 802.11ax? If not, then it does nothing. It's also an all or nothing approach with 802.11ax, unfortunately. If not all devices support 802.11ax, it goes back to 802.11ac. That said, 802.11ac will do everything you want.

Personally I wouldn't touch first generation 802.11ax hardware, as mentioned above, as none of them are feature complete.
You're obviously free to buy whatever you want, but I hope you read the review/comparison I linked to.

A lot of routers have download managers. I've never used any of those features on my router though, as that's what my NAS is for.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Nov 15, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> Does any of your devices support 802.11ax? If not, then it does nothing. It's also an all or nothing approach with 802.11ax, unfortunately. If not all devices support 802.11ax, it goes back to 802.11ac. That said, 802.11ac will do everything you want.
> 
> Personally I wouldn't touch first generation 802.11ax hardware, as mentioned above, as none of them are feature complete.
> You're obviously free to buy whatever you want, but I hope you read the review/comparison I linked to.
> ...


I used my Linksys E1200  for last 10 plus years, so this time I want to buy the latest Router, which can stream parallelly to all my WiFi enabled devices,
4 Mobile Devices
2 4K TVs
1 Laptop
1 Desktop

and have longest WiFi range.

 I do think I am not going to change my router ASUS AX 88U, if brought, anytime soon.

Thanks


----------



## kapone32 (Nov 15, 2019)

I can't speak for routers but I recently made the jump to a WIFI 6 adapter. My overall speed did not improve but the speed at which I can do multiple things has. I can watch Youtube in 4K, Download a game from whatever launcher and watch DIsney + or DAZN at the same time. With my previous AC adapter I could only do 1 of those things at at time without one or all of them slowing down miserably. I have been looking at WIFI 6 routers (they have finally come out of the stratosphere in terms of price). I don't know if they would provide any benefit but they might be able to do what I Can now do on my one PC across all the devices on a network. If I make the sale I plan to this weekend I might get a WIFI 6 router and let the community know how it feels.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 15, 2019)

gadgetgeek said:


> I used my Linksys E1200  for last 10 plus years, so this time I want to buy the latest Router, which can stream parallelly to all my WiFi enabled devices,
> 4 Mobile Devices
> 2 4K TVs
> 1 Laptop
> ...


So you want to buy a crap router? Good on you for not even looking at the review I linked too.





This is how the performance curve should sort of look like.













						Wi-Fi 6 Performance Roundup: Five Routers Tested - SmallNetBuilder
					

We take a look at how five Wi-Fi 6 routers perform with a Wi-Fi 6 client.




					www.smallnetbuilder.com
				




But hey, if you want to burn $250 on crap hardware, that's something you're entirely free to do.
Again, I would not buy any first generation 802.11ax hardware.


----------



## Deleted member 158293 (Nov 15, 2019)

I wouldn't suggest a first generation Wifi6 router either for long term use.  For development & education I got a TP-Link AX50 and it's fun to work with it, but wouldn't suggest anyone get it, or any other 1st gen router thinking long term ax as a user.


----------



## flmatter (Nov 15, 2019)

Going to echo what everyone else saying here, if you do not have any devices running on the ax protocol, you are wasting your money.  I have an ASUS AC-5300 ( spider looking thing) and it is total overkill for my needs.  I was looking at the AX version of it but can not bring myself to part with $400+.
2 desktops 
2 laptops
2 nvidia shields
xbox 1
3 smartphones
4 tivo boxes
and the 5300 handles it all just fine.  I am kicking around adding in my spare asus ac-1900 router as a mesh device for giggles.


----------



## John Naylor (Nov 15, 2019)

Any discussion about router speed starts and ends with ... a cable is faster.  Any possibility of running cables ?  Our home / office is a 200 year old dairy barn, post an dbeam construction using Locust Wood aka "ironwood" construction.  It was well worth the effort drilling thru the beams.    All PCs hare hard wired, lappies normally used at desks are hard wired but can be used on WiFi ... Tvs, Phones, cable boxes are WiFi.

I have the Asus GT  AC5300 which is a slightly upgraded AC 5300 referenced above ... couple of things to note.  main reaon I bought this model is it had 8 LAN ports allowing me to avoid comntinued use of a switch.

1.  Asus TS is completely non responsive.  They have a bot replaying "Hello my name is [insert random 1st name here].  We will help you get on the internet but before you must delete all touter settings and send us these files"..  I wouldn't mind doing all that work except for the fact that I don't have any such issue.  My issue is I can intsall the printer utility on any box so that I can use the USB ports on the router to plug in local printers.

2.  Use of all of the extra "Asus" features are dependent upon consenting to wide data collection.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Nov 17, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> So you want to buy a crap router? Good on you for not even looking at the review I linked too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



which WiFi router you can recommend  if we need to avoid  buying any first generation 802.11ax hardware


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 17, 2019)

How about something like the Synology RT2600ac or the Asus ROG GT-AC2900 or RT-AC86U?
I would also have suggest the Netgear R7800, as it's a damn good piece of hardware, but they seem to have dropped the ball when it comes to firmware updates.
If you don't mind using a third party firmware, then it's a good choice as well. https://www.voxel-firmware.com/
Maybe the Netgar R8000P is you want to go really nuts.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Nov 17, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> How about something like the Synology RT2600ac or the Asus ROG GT-AC2900 or RT-AC86U?
> I would also have suggest the Netgear R7800, as it's a damn good piece of hardware, but they seem to have dropped the ball when it comes to firmware updates.
> If you don't mind using a third party firmware, then it's a good choice as well. https://www.voxel-firmware.com/
> Maybe the Netgar R8000P is you want to go really nuts.



Do any one of these stream 4K to multiple devices? I had thought of Synology as it has download manger and better OS but I don't think it can stream 4K videos to multiple devices.
Looks like there are also not substantially cheaper than those WiFi 6 ones.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Nov 17, 2019)

gadgetgeek said:


> Do any one of these stream 4K to multiple devices? I had thought of Synology as it has download manger and better OS but I don't think it can stream 4K videos to multiple devices.
> Looks like there are also not substantially cheaper than those WiFi 6 ones.


Why wouldn't they?
For starters, how fast is your internet connection?
And yes, they might not be a lot cheaper, but they're at least delivering on their promised features, have had years of firmware/software updates in most cases and are based on known, second or third generation hardware. 

I think you're seriously confused about routers and how they function.
On top of that, streaming 4K from Netflix etc. isn't that demanding.
Netgear even has an extra setting that's meant to improve streaming over Wi-Fi.
And to be honest, your TV for one, will most likely have crap Wi-FI, if Samsung TVs are anything to by, as both myself and a friend of mine are getting crap Wi-Fi speeds out of our TVs. His is 4K, mine is not. He gets worse speeds, as in not fast enough to stream Netflix. So maybe go ask Samsung to fix their borked TVs instead of blaming the router?



> WMM (Wireless Multimedia) is a subset of the 802.11e standard. WMM allows wireless traffic to have a range of priorities, depending on the kind of data. Time-dependent information, like video or audio, has a higher priority than normal traffic. For WMM to function correctly, wireless clients must also support WMM.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 20, 2019)

TheLostSwede said:


> So you want to buy a crap router? Good on you for not even looking at the review I linked too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow that's abysmal at best. I've gotten better with .ac lol. Totally not worth it.


----------



## gadgetgeek (Nov 20, 2019)

remixedcat said:


> Wow that's abysmal at best. I've gotten better with .ac lol. Totally not worth it.



Agree, but I will soon be building AMD rig with 3900X , wherein all the supported high end motherboards are having support to WiFi 6.

Also need to know which .ac /WiFi 5 standard Routers support Download Manager.


----------



## remixedcat (Nov 20, 2019)

Please don't base your router choice on that feature alone. Many sacrifice core performance or lack/have crappy implementations of stuff like VLANs, VPN, guest isolation, firewall, etc.. And then they tack on smoke and mirror "features" to sell and then they don't even work half the time.


----------

